# Christmas money well spent!



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey gang.

Here's some pics of my little blue baby - after a spalsh of the christmas cash and thanks to the how to clay section.

This is just after a wash and dry - pretty, but not pretty enough.









This is after a clay and wax session.

























Interior tomorrow.
Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks really good!

I've still not ever taken the plunge into claying!

Maybe when the weather gets better!

:roll:


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

To be honest I was a little aprehensive to go the clay way at first - but jesus, I'm glad I did! The amount of contaniments - especially on my roof - that came off was crazy! And the car feels so smooth afterwards!

I don't know how much clay everyone else uses but this first time I only used half a bar.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Result, car looks great

May have to try this myself..............


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

car looks great once Scottish weather get's better i'm gonna try the clay soo 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looks good, but like VSPURS says, I too am scared of claying......think I might get a detailer to do the honours first; get the ideas and the techniques, then get the Swissvax......
stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Clayed mine Stu. Was nervous as hell but it was a piece of piss. I used 2/3 of a bar and a whole bottle of lubricant stuff just to be make sure I did no damage. Well worth doing though, especially on a daily car like mine.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Clayed mine Stu. Was nervous as hell but it was a piece of piss. I used 2/3 of a bar and a whole bottle of lubricant stuff just to be make sure I did no damage. Well worth doing though, especially on a daily car like mine.


You'll have to pop over and give me a demo!!

:roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

ditto !!!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

as long as you use lots of lubricant and dont let the clay get dry you will be fine guys


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

much patience required for this i think!  
likley have to take mine to a detailer as i don't think i'd have the committment to see this job through
good result fella, well earned :mrgreen:


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

looking good mate ill give mine ago when the weather picks up


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Petesy said:


> much patience required for this i think!
> likley have to take mine to a detailer as i don't think i'd have the committment to see this job through
> good result fella, well earned :mrgreen:


If I'm honest it didnt take as long as I first thought it would - mind you like all things when you get into it time just seems to fly! :lol: :lol: :lol: took me three hours from filling my buckets to finishing the wax coat!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

3 hours is ok! I spend longer than that most weekends!

:roll:


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> 3 hours is ok! I spend longer than that most weekends!
> 
> :roll:


if I include *** (cigarette for the americans amongst us!) breaks its probably a little longer! lol! - But if your sig pic is anything to go by you do have more intricate parts than my plain old baby! lol! in fact in the same vain is there anything on the forum about de-badging?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I know what you mean but that's not my bonnet! Looks good though huh?
:wink:


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks awesome - I've seen some bonnet mods on other cars that are completely OTT and ruin the lines of an otherwise great car!


----------

